# mid-con agri in kc new name or web site?



## aladin (Jul 11, 2005)

what is mid-con's new name and do they have a web site? thanks.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

*heartland honey and beekeeping supply*

mid con is now heartland honey and beekeeping supply they relocated to spring hill kansas new web site is heartlandhoney.com new phone is 913-865-8356 hope this helps


----------



## aladin (Jul 11, 2005)

thanks. i knew they had changed name and place, just didn't know what it was. great people and i want to continue business with them. thanks.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm glad to hear that. I heard they went out of business. I'm glad that wasn't true.


----------



## HoneyBuzzard (Jul 29, 2007)

*Mid-Con*

Joli and Cecil shut down the shop in Olathe a few months ago. They are operating out of their home now. I guess they have a real nice operation down there, I haven't been there yet but need to get by there soon!! I second the fact they are great people!!


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I need to call and see if they will still be handling HFCS. Unfortunately I have to drive the 400+ mile round trip to buy it.


----------



## Gary L (Jan 24, 2007)

I tried to bring up the Heartland Honey website but couldn't find it. I started my beekeeping in Spring Hill about 1947 and may finish up there also.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I tried the website www.heartlandhoney.com and it worked just fine.

Good to hear they are still in business. Great people, great service.

Grant
jackson, MO


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

Michael Bush said:


> I'm glad to hear that. I heard they went out of business. I'm glad that wasn't true.


The last time I called them they told me they were not going to be selling candle making supplies anymore. That was irritating since I had been dealing with a girl there...she sent me a ton of samples to try. Some of the samples were quite good. I had to start over again when I found that out.


----------

